# Is this a rhomeus??



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

welcome to Piranha Fury-

Going to need a clearer pic to determine species.....


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

As AK stated you need a clearer shot. Try your best to take a square on flank shot of the fish. I know this can be difficult especially if your piranha is skittish. And aviod using your flash on your camera as that changes the natural coloring of the fish. What ever it turns out to be, it appears to be a nice fish. Congrads on your new piranha and welcome to the forum.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

as stated, try to get a better pic of the belly... We can tell you wheather it is a Rhombeus but with out knowing the collection point, you will never know the specific characteristics of the fish.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The body shape from that angle could resemble a rhombeus but I see what appears to be some red and yellow (gold) coloring, interesting, could it be a gibbus? Need some different angles that's for sure but I'm going to go out on a limb and say gibbus. Still a nice looker whatever it may be!


----------

